# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Balanduino, Balancing Robot Kit, TKJ Electronics, electronic boards at reasonable costs, Aalborg Oest, Denmark

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - TKJ Electronics

"Balanduino - Balancing Robot Kit" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Balanduino - Balancing Robot Kit 

 Published on Mar 19, 2013




> We are happy to announce the launch of our new Kickstarter project, the Balanduino - an Arduino compatible Balancing Robot.

----------


## Airicist

Balanduino with GoPro

 Published on Apr 10, 2013




> Success everybody, we have now reached the goal of $10.000 USD! So now we have got some great stretch goals for you.
> 
> We can't do this project and introduce the world to the Balanduino without your help, so we are very thankful for all the support.
> So here is a short video showing how a GoPro mounted is mounted to the Balanduino, and how stable it will be, even when extra weight is added and moved away from the center-axis.

----------


## Airicist

Balanduino with FPV

Published on Mar 5, 2014




> Another milestone have been reached with the Balanduino project, as we have now started shipping the kits to all of our Kickstarter backers.
> 
> To celebrate this success, we decided to put an FPV camera on to our Balanduino robot and implement wireless control of the robot with the use of a 2.4GHz radio transmitter also used for RC applications.

----------

